# 65L iwagumi



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi

here is a new hardscape , the tank is 60*30*36cm , 65Liters , i will keep the plantation vety simple , without any stem plants , in the classic iwagumi style , maybe only moss and tenellus , maybe some eleocharis ...still thinking about it ...

here is the hardscape










here is how i plan to use use the moss in the foreground , only a part of the sand area will be visible










Hope you like it


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The way you placed the rocks is very natural looking to me.
I hope the bottom glass holds the weight of all that rock.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Very nice stones, I like your arrangement a lot! What kind of stones are they?

Keep us updated w/ your progress!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

they look like manten stones..... but i could be wrong


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Riverboa , Doubleott05 , those stones i collected in a mountain in the north of Osaka , i am quite lucky as those one have a very nice texture and color


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice hardscape! I love your stones, they are beautiful. Be careful to check if they do not contain calcium that influences your water hardness........


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

BarnOwl , i already use those stones in a few other tanks , no problem whatsoever


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Great start!

I am looking forward to see it growing nicely in!

I would also like to see an update of your wood tank...

Thx from Germany!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

collected outside? they do look like the Manten thatI am selling.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

JapanBlue , Thank you  for the wood tank , it is going slowly , i will put some pictures soon when the background will start to look better 

Armedbiggiet , i must say i am lucky  i've been looking a lot around in the Kansai area and i found a few great spots compared with the Manten stones , from the ones i have seen here and there , the Manten seems to be darker but the texture is a bit similar 
i already used stones from this specific variety in a few tanks , here are the links , on the first link there is a picture of the river where i found those stones , you can see the stones texture on a bigger scale 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/61370-april-2009-tank-month-nico.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/59470-65l-alternative-take-3.html

and the same variety of stones used by a friend

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/64626-120-cm-stony-heart-surrounded-green.html


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

an update for this tank , it is growing slowly as it turns in rather low-tech , 18W , co2 1bp3s , moss has been added recently , needs some time to mature as i want the moss to grow a bit over the stones


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice. I wish there were plenty of those rocks over here. I have looked at 4 different lakes, parks, and my backyard and cannot find a single rock that good looking.

I GL with it.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice layout. I really want a smaller aquarium to do a iwagumi style, but funds are cut short atm. 

How exactly did you place the moss into the tank? 

I see some type of netting. I'm curious as to what kind of netting everyone uses.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Kamon , i use some net we put in the sink for the left over not to inside , it is quite maleable plastic so i strech it at the most and put around the ricia stones (that i use for moss) , i dont think i am beeing clear . i could put pictures if you want ...tomorrow ...


----------



## Button (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice IWAGUMI! 
Why don't to extend the sand road further to the background?
It could up the imagination *what is there behind the rocks*...


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

It would be great if you could post a pic of the process.


----------

